# Black 14-Year-Old Falsely Accused of Theft in a SoHo Hotel



## Black Ambrosia

Video Shows Black 14-Year-Old Falsely Accused of Theft in a SoHo Hotel (Published 2020)
					

A woman falsely accused the teenager of taking her phone in the video, which fueled concerns about racial profiling. It was shared by the teenager’s father, a prominent jazz musician.




					www.nytimes.com
				



Video Shows Black 14-Year-Old Falsely Accused of Theft in a SoHo Hotel​A woman falsely accused the teenager of taking her phone in the video, which fueled concerns about racial profiling. It was shared by the teenager’s father, a prominent jazz musician.​

On Saturday afternoon, Keyon Harrold, a prominent jazz musician, and his 14-year-old son walked into the lobby of the Arlo, a boutique hotel in SoHo where they were staying, when they were accosted by a woman they had never seen before.

*The woman falsely accused the teenager of taking her cellphone and demanded that he give it back. Tensions escalated, with the woman insisting that the teenager had the phone, yelling at him and eventually tackling him and trying to look in his pockets before they could be separated, Mr. Harrold said.*

Mr. Harrold, who is Black, captured parts of the altercation in a cellphone video, which was shared widely on social media this weekend as another example of false accusations against Black people. It drew comparisons to an incident in May when a white woman called 911 to falsely claim that a Black bird-watcher in Central Park was threatening her life.
Mr. Harrold said in an interview on Sunday that the SoHo episode had left him “shellshocked.”

He said he believed that he and his son, Keyon Harrold Jr., may have been racially profiled, though he said he did not know the race of the woman.

“I wonder what would happen if it were different, if it were a Black woman and there was a white 14-year-old,” he said.

*In Mr. Harrold’s video, the hotel manager can be seen identifying himself and asking the son to produce a cellphone, in an apparent attempt to verify the woman’s claim. But the manager had no reason to believe the woman, Mr. Harrold said.

“They assumed he was guilty,” Mr. Harrold said. “The management didn’t even question her as to why she would even think he had the phone.”

The woman has not been publicly identified. Both the police and the hotel declined to share a name, and Mr. Harrold said he did not know who she was or how to contact her.

She had previously been a guest at the hotel earlier in the week, Mr. Harrold said he had been told by the hotel.

The hotel also told Mr. Harrold that an Uber driver found her phone later in the day, and she picked it up from the hotel, Mr. Harrold said.





*
Keyon Harrold plays trumpet in New York City in 2016.

The hotel did not answer questions on Sunday about the woman. Arlo, which has two hotels in the city, advertises its SoHo location as a trendy destination with a rooftop bar and Hudson River views. Heated cabins in its courtyard can take guests “away to the country without ever leaving the city,” the hotel says on its website.

*In a statement, the hotel apologized to Mr. Harrold and his son. While the hotel said the manager called the police to report the incident and hotel security had stepped in, “more could have been done to de-escalate the dispute.”*

“We’re deeply disheartened about the recent incident of baseless accusation, prejudice and assault against an innocent guest of Arlo hotel,” the hotel said, adding that it was committed to “making sure this never happens again at any of our hotels.”

*Police officials confirmed that they received a report of an incident at the hotel on Saturday and said they were investigating.*

The episode at the hotel followed several recent instances where racist treatment of Black people has been caught on video and disseminated widely, including the Central Park incident in May, which occurred after the Black bird-watcher asked a white woman to leash her dog.

Mr. Harrold, who is from Ferguson, Mo., moved to New York City and began playing jazz professionally at the age of 19. He has performed with high-profile artists like Common, Snoop Dogg, Jay-Z, Beyoncé and Rihanna, and he appeared on a soundtrack for a jazz biopic about Miles Davis, “Miles Ahead,” that won a Grammy Award in 2017.

*Mr. Harrold said he had been staying at the Arlo hotel since mid-December. He lives in Long Island City, Queens, but he said a change in setting helped spur his creativity. He said he and his son were planning on eating brunch when they encountered the woman at the hotel on Saturday.

He said the woman had scratched him as he struggled to keep her away from his son during the altercation. He said he worried what would have happened if he had not been there to protect his son.

“I’ve seen people be hurt or even killed for less,” he said.

After the woman tackled his son, he separated the two, but the woman then disappeared, Mr. Harrold said. He has not heard from her, he said.*

“She definitely owes my son an apology, for sure,” he said. “I don’t expect that, and if it were to happen, cool. If it doesn’t happen, it’s so much bigger than that. It’s a narrative of what shouldn’t happen in daily life in America, that’s what it is.”

*He said he was moving out of the hotel.*


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

My blood is boiling like it happened to me. I'm so tired of this.


----------



## vevster

I hope they ID her.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Sounds like the hotel employee's been identified. He'll probably be fired by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Guess I was wrong. Doesn't sound like anything will happen to the manager..


----------



## bzb1990

False accusations are evil ppl's go to. Always always always. They are raised on it.


----------



## dancinstallion

So why weren't assault charges filed for tackling the son?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> So why wasnt assault charges been filed for tackling the son?


They don't know who she is. The hotel won't tell them and the police said they need a few days to investigate.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Where is black twitter?

Patiently waits for her identity to be known so she can be canceled.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Black Ambrosia said:


> Guess I was wrong. Doesn't sound like anything will happen to the manager..



Hopefully they sue the hotel.


----------



## bzb1990

Belle Du Jour said:


> Hopefully they sue the hotel.


Pardon the ignorance: To sue you have to spend thousands on a lawyer right? And there's no guarantee you win? I'm just wondering bcuz ppl mention suing a lot in North America when things like this occur, but it seems like it's a gamble esp if you're poor... and also trying to put trust in a stranger like a lawyer. It just sounds like jumping into fire when you've already been hurt. Like the black doctor who died and had said she was being mistreated.. someone wrote in a comment in news site that the family should file a lawsuit  but is it not like reliving it and putting yourself in front of the other lawyer n getting humiliated too so the other side can make a rebuttal even if it's not true...


----------



## Belle Du Jour

bzb1990 said:


> Pardon the ignorance: To sue you have to spend thousands on a lawyer right? And there's no guarantee you win? I'm just wondering bcuz ppl mention suing a lot in North America when things like this occur, but it seems like it's a gamble esp if you're poor... and also trying to put trust in a stranger like a lawyer. It just sounds like jumping into fire when you've already been hurt. Like the black doctor who died and had said she was being mistreated.. someone wrote in a comment in news site that the family should file a lawsuit  but is it not like reliving it and putting yourself in front of the other lawyer n getting humiliated too so the other side can make a rebuttal even if it's not true...


Trust me, I'm not a litigious person but this man's rights were violated.  He was physically assaulted and the hotel did not act appropriately to protect him.  Some attorneys will work without a retainer depending on the nature of the case.  Also I believe the boy's father has performed for many famous artists so he probably has the resources to sue.


----------



## bzb1990

Belle Du Jour said:


> Trust me, I'm not a litigious person but this man's rights were violated.  He was physically assaulted and the hotel did not act appropriately to protect him.  Some attorneys will work without a retainer depending on the nature of the case.  Also I believe the boy's father has performed for many famous artists so he probably has the resources to sue.


I'm not saying they were not I was wondering how it is viable for ppl who can't afford it (thinking of my thing not these ppl). I hope they get a good non-evil attorney in that case


----------



## Belle Du Jour

bzb1990 said:


> I'm not saying they were not I was wondering how it is viable for ppl who can't afford it (thinking of my thing not these ppl). I hope they get a good non-evil attorney in that case


There are definitely attorneys who do probono work or no retainer up front.  And their are some organizations that provider legal services (but I'm not sure how to classify them).


----------



## Theresamonet

bzb1990 said:


> I'm not saying they were not I was wondering how it is viable for ppl who can't afford it (thinking of my thing not these ppl). I hope they get a good non-evil attorney in that case



You technically do not need a lawyer to file a lawsuit. Lawyers just make things easier because of their knowledge of the laws and the court system.


----------



## Kanky

They need to speak to the magistrate or district attorney and insist that this woman is charged with a crime. There is absolutely no reason that she should be allowed to get away with what she did.


----------



## LivingInPeace

How in the world do you see a child with a phone in a case that you never had and demand that he hand it to you? Even if my phone had just gone missing in the past twenty minutes, it would never occur to me to demand that someone hand over their phone if it was in a case I had never seen before. The level of gall in this behavior is amazing.


----------



## bzb1990

LivingInPeace said:


> How in the world do you see a child with a phone in a case that you never had and demand that he hand it to you? Even if my phone had just gone missing in the past twenty minutes, it would never occur to me to demand that someone hand over their phone if it was in a case I had never seen before. The level of gall in this behavior is amazing.


Just no shame plus probably applauded for doing things like this by her 'circle' behind closed doors. thanks for explaining (at person above)


----------



## beloved1bx

bzb1990 said:


> Pardon the ignorance: To sue you have to spend thousands on a lawyer right? And there's no guarantee you win? I'm just wondering bcuz ppl mention suing a lot in North America when things like this occur, but it seems like it's a gamble esp if you're poor... and also trying to put trust in a stranger like a lawyer. It just sounds like jumping into fire when you've already been hurt. Like the black doctor who died and had said she was being mistreated.. someone wrote in a comment in news site that the family should file a lawsuit  but is it not like reliving it and putting yourself in front of the other lawyer n getting humiliated too so the other side can make a rebuttal even if it's not true...


Sometimes lawyers may take work and not require a retainer / payment upfront but in return take a pretty big chunk of whatever settlement you get (could be like 60%).


----------



## Theresamonet

LivingInPeace said:


> How in the world do you see a child with a phone in a case that you never had and demand that he hand it to you? Even if my phone had just gone missing in the past twenty minutes, it would never occur to me to demand that someone hand over their phone if it was in a case I had never seen before. The level of gall in this behavior is amazing.



I’m sure she figured that he just switched the cases. You know how tricky we are. Always prepared to pull a clever ruse. 

All she sees is a natural born thief. Nothing else matters. Even if they’d actually showed her the phone, her mind would have come up with a way he could have quickly turned her phone into his phone.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## CarefreeinChicago

If she had laid a finger on my niece or nephews I would have went bat stir crazy on her. I would have ended up in jail. I am glad he was able to compose himself and hope is son is not traumatized for life behind this dog. What is her name? Why haven't they found her yet?


----------



## Everything Zen

LivingInPeace said:


> How in the world do you see a child with a phone in a case that you never had and demand that he hand it to you? Even if my phone had just gone missing in the past twenty minutes, it would never occur to me to demand that someone hand over their phone if it was in a case I had never seen before. The level of gall in this behavior is amazing.


Like literally all everyone had to do was have someone call her number and see that it didn’t light up. Case closed.


----------



## bzb1990

Theresamonet said:


> I’m sure she figured that he just switched the cases. You know how tricky we are. Always prepared to pull a clever ruse.
> 
> All she sees is a natural born thief. Nothing else matters. Even if they’d actually showed her the phone, her mind would have come up with a way he could have quickly turned her phone into his phone.


What sucks is you don't know ppl's mindsets till after the fact.
Is it racist to state that White women can be rather successful at slander since, unless subsequent events indicate otherwise ,or even if so, they are usually believed ??l

To Kill A mockingbird pushed this point across
Eta: passage to india does too. It's a really good book.

We have a racist sounding song in our language about a Kailashi girl; 
they offset it by also having a song about a dark skinned Multani girl, but the lyrics of the first translate to this:

'The era of white people
Will never be old (means 'never stop' in this context)
White girl, who do you have to fear?
Your colour is white, your color is white.'

Idk but that lyric angers the heck out of me because it sounds like social commentary disguised as a love song.
Like, nothing bad will happen to you, so you're able to do anything without repurcussions. It reminds me of this and similar incidents.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Why hasn't this trollop been identified yet?!?!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

NYPD to upgrade charges against woman who falsely accused Keyon Harrold Jr. of phone theft
					

The NYPD said Tuesday it plans to upgrade charges it will bring against a woman who falsely accused a 14-year-old black boy of stealing her cellphone, then allegedly attacked him during a disturbin…




					nypost.com
				




NYPD to upgrade charges against woman who falsely accused Keyon Harrold Jr. of phone theft​
The NYPD said Tuesday it plans to upgrade charges it will bring against a woman who falsely accused a 14-year-old black boy of stealing her cellphone, then allegedly attacked him during a disturbing caught-on-camera encounter at a Manhattan hotel.

*Chief of Detectives Rodney Harrison said at a press briefing that the decision for stiffer raps came after authorities obtained footage of the Saturday assault *against Keyon Harrold Jr. that has sparked widespread outrage.
*
“We have a white female, we don’t have her identified yet, or her age, falsely accuse a male black, 14 years of age, for stealing her cellphone,” Harrison said of the confrontation at the Arlo Hotel in Soho. “Our perpetrator initially started a verbal argument of this accusation and then tried to attack our teenager by grabbing for his phone, grabbing his leg and trying to tackle him. Our victim didn’t suffer any injuries. But his father, who he was with, received slight injuries.”*

Harrison said *the case was initially classified as harassment after police were called to the hotel, but that has since changed. “After we were able to get video, we’re now looking to charge this individual with assault and maybe even look at grand larceny or maybe even attempted robbery,”* he said at the 1 Police Plaza press briefing. 





The NYPD plans to upgrade charges against a woman who falsely accused a black teen of stealing her phone.

Manhattan prosecutors announced Monday that they were “thoroughly investigating” the allegations.

The boy’s father, prominent jazz trumpeter Keyon Harrold, captured part of the attack on his cellphone, then posted the footage to Instagram. It wasn’t immediately clear whether this was the same video Harrison was referring to.

The footage shows the agitated woman telling a hotel manager that the teen took her phone before she lunges at him. “Take the case off, that’s mine,” the unidentified woman demands, as the hotel manager is heard trying to get the boy to show them his phone.





Jazz trumpeter Keyon Harrold

The video has gone viral, garnering nearly 2.2 million views on Instagram.

*Harrison said authorities still hadn’t located the woman. “We are trying to track down our perpetrator at this time,” he said. “We believe that she lives out of state so we’re trying to ascertain if she’s still within the New York City area.”*

When asked if there was a racial angle to the case, Harrison said, “We don’t have that at this time.”








On Monday, Mayor Bill de Blasio tweeted that the incident was “Racism. Plain and simple” and “an affront to our city’s values.” He also apologized to Harrold’s family. “I am so sorry this happened to you,” he wrote.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Peppermynt

They haven’t identified her yet?  Whateva. She stayed at the hotel a week prior. They know who she is.


----------



## mochalocks

This story pissed me off and I hope they sue the hotel, the lady, everybody in that in the place!  
I’m happy his father was there with him because who knows what would have happen if he wasn’t there.


----------



## mochalocks

Peppermynt said:


> They haven’t identified her yet?  Whateva. She stayed at the hotel a week prior. They know who she is.


NYPD has to find her.


----------



## mochalocks

This women just slandered this kid,  Over a phone she left in an Uber, and the sad part is  Everyone has an iPhone/android phone so for her to do this was wrong on so many levels.


----------



## bzb1990

Peppermynt said:


> They haven’t identified her yet?  Whateva. She stayed at the hotel a week prior. They know who she is.


Ikr. Preventable as pointed out above but even after. Suddenly people are blundering buffoons, the record will be said to have been hacked, and it's an Agatha Christie mystery.


----------



## Theresamonet

How can no one figure out who this woman is when she was a guest at the hotel?

The hotel is withholding her identity, and they have also not fired that manager yet. They are complicit in this, and need to suffer some consequences as well.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Theresamonet said:


> How can no one figure out who this woman is when she was a guest at the hotel?
> 
> The hotel is withholding her identity, and they have also not fired that manager yet. They are complicit in this, and need to suffer some consequences as well.



Exactly.  Why are they protecting her?  Why haven't they been able to get a warrant for hotel records?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

mochalocks said:


> This story pissed me off and I hope they sue the hotel, the lady, everybody in that in the place!
> I’m happy his father was there with him because who knows what would have happen if he wasn’t there.


At a minimum she would've stolen his phone and he might've been too shocked to stop it.


----------



## mochalocks

Black Ambrosia said:


> At a minimum she would've stolen his phone and he might've been too shocked to stop it.


Who knows. I’m just extremely happy his father was there.  If she stracted the father, then imagine if the father wasn’t there and was not recording it what she would have done to the son?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Black Teenager Falsely Accused Of Stealing Cellphone At New York City Hotel Speaks Out: ‘I’m Still Kind Of Shellshocked’*
December 29, 2020 at 11:22 pm

*NEW YORK (CBSNewYork)* — Cellphone video taken Saturday captured a woman at a SoHo hotel falsely accusing a Black teenager of stealing her iPhone.

Mayor Bill de Blasio called what happened at the Arlo Hotel a racist incident. The NYPD disagrees.

On Tuesday, the 14-year-old at the center of the viral controversy spoke out for the first time, CBS2’s Mary Calvi reported.

“I’m still kind of shellshocked,” the teen said.

The woman wearing a mask accused Keyon Harrold Jr. of having her iPhone. His father, a Grammy-winning jazz musician, recorded the confrontation on his phone.

“This is my phone,” Harrold Jr. is heard saying.

“You don’t have to explain nothing to her,” Harrold Sr. says.

“Take the case off, that’s mine, literally. Get it back please,” the woman says.

The teen said Tuesday he is thankful his father was with him at the time.

“I don’t know what would have happened if my dad wasn’t there,” Harrold Jr. said.

“We came downstairs and we hit the lobby and she was all on him, asking for his phone immediately. But after the video cuts off, I mean, she basically tackles him. She scratches him and I was there to try to protect my little cub, the way a parent could possibly do,” his father added.
The footage shows the situation getting more intense.

“Are you kidding me? You feel like there is only one iPhone made in the world?” Harrold Sr. added.

“No, OK, then show me the … show me all my …,” the woman begins to say.

“No, get a life,” Harrold Sr. says, interrupting before adding, “You see two Black people.”

“No, I’m not letting him walk away with my phone,” the woman answers.

Later, Harrold Sr. tweeted a video, saying the woman tackled her son and calling the incident an assault.

“I’m a trumpet player, so now my hand’s bleeding because I’m trying to protect my son because of a crazy person saying he took her iPhone, and trying to go in his pocket, trying to go into my pocket,” Harrold Sr. said.

A short time after the incident an Uber driver who found the woman’s phone in his car returned it to the hotel.

De Blasio took to Twitter, writing, “This is racism,” adding he was sorry the incident happened.


Attorney Benjamin Crump added that he wants Manhattan District Attorney Cy Vance to charge the woman. Vance’s office said Tuesday it is thoroughly investigating the incident.

On Tuesday, Harrold Jr. was asked what he would say to the woman if he saw her again.

“I would ask her why would she do something like this to a kid who has never met you at all. And I would ask just why?” he said.

Despite the mayor’s reaction, as of now *the NYPD said it does not consider the hotel run-in as a bias incident. Chief of Detectives Rodney Harrison said, “There is no bias element to it.”

The NYPD says it has identified the woman in the video. She is a California resident, and police want to find and question her.*


----------



## bzb1990

Both Harrolds are class acts. 
I wonder why the chief of detectives would blithely say there was no bias element. What fairy world does he live in? 
Reminds me of Holmes in A Study in Scarlet "...some bungling villainy with a motive so transparent that even a Scotland Yard official could see through it." Clearly Scotland Yard was still smarter than NYPD.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

bzb1990 said:


> Both Harrolds are class acts.
> I wonder why the chief of detectives would blithely say there was no bias element. What fairy world does he live in?
> Reminds me of Holmes in A Study in Scarlet "...some bungling villainy with a motive so transparent that even a Scotland Yard official could see through it." Clearly Scotland Yard was still smarter than NYPD.


Because they’d have to acknowledge their own bias first.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Woman expected to be charged in alleged hotel attack involving Black teen​
Biba Adams
Wed, December 30, 2020, 8:58 AM EST




NYPD officials say their review of security camera footage from the Arlo Hotel in SoHo made all the difference.

New York Police Department has announced it will be pursuing charges against the woman who attacked *Keyon Harrold Jr. *after falsely accusing the teen of stealing her iPhone.
The identity of the young white woman has not yet been released.





The NYPD has announced they will be pursuing charges against the unnamed woman who attacked Keyon Harrold Jr. in a hotel lobby after falsely accusing him of stealing her iPhone.
According to *Rodney Harrison*, the NYPD chief of detectives, their review of security camera footage from the Arlo Hotel in SoHo made all the difference.

“After we were able to get video,” Harrison said at a news briefing. “we’re now looking to charge this individual with assault and maybe even look at grand larceny or maybe even attempted robbery.”

*Read More: DOJ decline charges against officers in Tamir Rice case*

The Manhattan district attorney’s office is also investigating the Saturday incident.
Grammy Award-winning jazz musician *Keyon Harrold* described it on his Instagram page. The account quickly went viral.
“This incident went on for five more minutes, me protecting my son from this lunatic. She scratched me; she Tackled and grabbed him,” Harrold wrote in the caption of the minute-long clip. In it, the woman can be seen repeatedly lunging at Harrold and his son, demanding that they prove the 14-year-old boy does not have her phone.
While the boy was not seriously injured, Harrold sustained minor scratches as he protected his child. He has also said his entire family is traumatized by the incident.

*Read More: Eastside High principal Joe Clark, depicted in ‘Lean One Me,’ dies at 82*

“My son, over and over again, he tells his mom, he tells me, ‘Why would she think that I would take her phone?'” Harrold told NBC News.
The family has retained attorney *Benjamin Crump*, who is calling on the New York D.A.’s office to charge the woman with assault and battery.
“This is what it will take to drive change,” Crump said in a statement. “It’s deeply troubling that incidents like this one, in which a Black child is viewed as and treated like a criminal, continue to happen.”

*Read More: Louisville move to fire officers involved in raid that killed Breonna Taylor*

New York City Mayor *Bill de Blasio* called the incident an example of racism.
“It would be horrific at any age, but it’s especially offensive that it happened to a child,” de Blasio said in a tweet. “To Keyon Harrold Jr. and his family: I am so sorry this happened to you. Her behavior was an affront to our city’s values.”
Arlo Hotels also issued a statement of apology for not “de-escalating” the situation. Harrold contends the hotel manager empowered the young woman by also demanding that the boy show the phone.
Hotel officials said the phone was later returned by an Uber driver.

*Have you subscribed to theGrio’s “Dear Culture” podcast? Download our newest episodes now!

TheGrio is now on Apple TV, Amazon Fire and Roku. Download theGrio.com today!*
The post Woman expected to be charged in alleged hotel attack involving Black teen appeared first on TheGrio.

Do they have her name or don't they? She took an Uber at some point and the driver was able to return her phone to her.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Why is it taking so long for her to be identified. I'm not even talking about the police. Why haven't any classmates or co-workers outed her? If she's this nasty to strangers there've got to be people that can't stand her arse and would gladly rat her out.


----------



## bzb1990

Belle Du Jour said:


> Because they’d have to acknowledge their own bias first.


Indeed. I hope it was clear that I was being sarcastic. As was Holmes in that quote.


----------



## tigereyes83

Black Ambrosia said:


> Why is it taking so long for her to be identified. I'm not even talking about the police. Why haven't any classmates or co-workers outed her? If she's this nasty to strangers there've got to be people that can't stand her arse and would gladly rat her out.


It’s really weird no one has called her out yet..... I hope she gets dragged.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

A Black musician's son was falsely accused of stealing a woman's iPhone. She disputes his account and accusations of racism​
(CNN) — Prosecutors in New York City are investigating an incident in which a jazz musician said his 14-year-old son was attacked by a woman who falsely accused him of taking her iPhone.

Trumpeter Keyon Harrold posted a video taken with his phone that shows the woman making claims against his son on Saturday at the Arlo SoHo boutique hotel. 

Harrold and his son are Black and were guests at the hotel in lower Manhattan. The ethnicity of the woman in the video is not clear, although New York police described her as White.

His video of the encounter has been widely shared on social media, prompting an outcry about what many felt was yet another incident of racial profiling against Black men. The hotel apologized and called the woman's behavior a "baseless accusation, prejudice and assault against an innocent guest." 

The prominent jazz trumpeter spoke Wednesday at a news conference and rally near the steps of New York's City Hall, where he was accompanied by civil rights attorney Ben Crump and the Rev. Al Sharpton. He also followed a rendition of "America the Beautiful" with "We Shall Overcome" in the late December chill. 

"If I wasn't who I was ... this wouldn't even be an issue," he said before a meeting with the district attorney that was -- according to Crump -- arranged by Sharpton. 

Harrold, who is from Ferguson, Missouri, said he had been racially profiled himself throughout his life. He noted that the hotel episode could have ended "wrongly" had he not been with his son at the moment. 

"I want my son to grow up whole. That's all we want. ... I come from Ferguson and this has been my passport to the world," Harrold said, pointing to his trumpet. "And I can't even come downstairs in New York City ... and just go get brunch without being attacked and wrongfully accused of something." 

Kat Rodriguez, the teen's mother, said hotel management was equally culpable for not deescalating the situation and for allowing the accuser to leave before police arrived. She demanded that the woman be charged with assault. 

"This fight is not only for our son. It's for all of our sons and daughters," said Rodrigruez, who's a musician and a teacher. "If we were a family that didn't have these connections ... if I was a maid, this story wouldn't have hit the news. What about those people that don't get to get heard?"

Rodriguez, growing emotional at times, added, "I want to thank God because this incident could have ended very different. We have seen this ... I pray for the mothers and fathers who have lost their sons to racial injustice." 

Rodriguez and others at the news conference asked what would have happened if a Black man or woman assaulted a White child and tried to take their phone. 

A spokesman for Manhattan District Attorney Cy Vance said his office "is thoroughly investigating" the incident, and the New York Police Department told CNN that a complaint for harassment at the Arlo SoHo hotel has been filed. 

After viewing surveillance video of the incident, investigators are considering charging the woman with assault and possibly grand larceny or attempted robbery, said Rodney Harrison, chief of detectives for the New York Police Department, on Tuesday.

The woman disputes the accusations against her​
The woman has not come forward, but CNN on Tuesday was the first news organization to talk to her by phone, and she disputed Harrold's account of what happened. 

*While the 22-year-old woman claimed she was assaulted during the altercation, CNN hasn't been able to corroborate her account with investigators or with the hotel where the incident took place.

In a 20-minute phone interview, she said the incident unfolded after she first demanded to see the hotel's surveillance video to try to pinpoint who may have taken her phone. She says she then asked someone else in the hotel lobby to "empty their pocket," before ultimately confronting Keyon Harrold Jr., who she maintained had her phone in his pocket. 

"That's when everything got a little bit more serious," the woman said referring to the interaction.

Throughout the phone call, the woman's account of the incident was rambling at times. She provided additional information of events preceding and unrelated to the incident that CNN has been unable to confirm. 

When asked whether she's concerned about possibly facing charges and overall how she is portrayed in the video, she said, "Of course I worry. That's not who I am. I actually ... try very hard to make sure that I am always doing the right thing." 

The woman told CNN that she is willing to cooperate with the ongoing investigation, but she hasn't received a call from the NYPD yet nor has she reached out herself. She also said she'd be willing to talk to the Harrolds.

After she agreed to provide evidence that could help confirm her claim that she was assaulted, she stopped responding to CNN's phone calls and text messages. 

CNN is not naming her at this time because she said she has concerns for her safety unrelated to this incident.

CNN also requested a police report from the NYPD, but it declined to provide one, saying it typically does not in such situations.
*
Many who have seen Harrold's video, including New York Mayor Bill de Blasio, have alleged racism. But there are no plans "at this time" to charge the woman with a bias crime, Harrison said. 

"The investigation is still preliminary, a lot of work still needs to be done," he said. "The complainants are cooperating and I'm confident that the investigators from the first precinct will make an arrest on this case sooner than later."

Harrold says the encounter happened on the way to breakfast​
Harrold said in an Instagram post that he and his son had left their hotel room to get breakfast when they encountered the woman. It's not clear what occurred before he started filming, but in the video, the woman can be heard telling Harrold's son, Keyon Harrold Jr., to show her his phone.

The teen tells her "this is my phone" and his father tells him he doesn't have to explain anything to the woman. The woman comes closer to them, demanding the case be taken off the phone. 

She then taps a male hotel employee on the shoulder and asks him to bring the phone to her. "Literally get it back for me, please," she says.

Jazz trumpeter Keyon Harrold, seen here at a conference in 2016. 

The elder Harrold responds, "Are you kidding me? You feel like there's only one iPhone made in the world?" A man who identifies himself as the hotel manager asks to see the phone but the teen's father refuses. "I'm trying to settle this situation," the manager says.

In the video, when Harrold and his son attempt to leave the woman approaches them, saying, "I'm not letting him walk away with my phone." The video then shows her on the floor, but it's unclear how she landed there. She approaches them again and the teen's father is heard shouting for her to get her hands off before the video cuts out. 

In his Instagram post, Harrold said the woman scratched him and grabbed his son. He told NBC that after the video cut off, the woman, "tackled my son, you know, trying to reach in his pockets, reach in my pockets."

Harrold suffered slight injuries but his son was not injured, the NYPD said. His son told ABC's "Good Morning America" that he's "shell-shocked."

"I don't know what would have happened if my Dad wasn't there, honestly," the teen said. Asked what he would say if he got the opportunity to speak to the woman, he said he'd expect an apology. Then he said he'd ask her, "why would she do something like this to a kid who has never met you at all?"

The woman's phone was returned to her at the hotel moments after the incident by a ride-share vehicle she used to try to check into the hotel, Harrison said. 

Hotel says 'more could have been done' to defuse the dispute​
De Blasio on Twitter Monday called the incident "racism. Plain and simple." 

"It would be horrific at any age, but it's especially offensive that it happened to a child," he said. "To Keyon Harrold Jr. and his family: I am so sorry this happened to you."

In a statement, Arlo Hotels said "more could have been done to de-escalate the dispute."

"We're deeply disheartened about the recent incident of baseless accusation, prejudice and assault against an innocent guest of Arlo hotel," the statement said. "In investigating the incident further, we've learned that the manager on duty promptly called the police regarding the woman's conduct and that hotel security intervened to prevent further violence .... No Arlo guest -- or any person -- should be subject to this kind of behavior."

Crump accused the hotel of empowering the woman's accusations by asking Harrold's son to prove his innocence and called for charges against her.

"As this year of racial awareness is drawing to a close, it's deeply troubling that incidents like this one, in which a Black child is viewed as and treated like a criminal, continue to happen," Crump said in a statement.

"We strongly urge Manhattan District Attorney Cy Vance Jr. to bring assault and battery charges against this woman to send the message that hateful, racially motivated behavior is unacceptable," Crump added. "This is what it will take to drive change. We also call for a civil rights investigation into the Arlo Hotel for its implicit bias in its treatment of Keyon."


----------



## Black Ambrosia

If CNN was able to talk to her it's just a matter of time before other news outlets have her info. I think her name will be out there by the weekend. Her response is dumb but that's to be expected at this point. There's no excusing what she did. Absolutely shocked that she's no longer responding to CNN after saying she could corroborate her claims of being assaulted.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Hotel footage of her attacking the teen.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Just checked out mom’s ig account. She’s been Beyoncé’s saxophonist for 10 years. Pretty cool that the boy has two very successful musician parents. You don’t see that everyday.

I hate that this woman robbed him and his dad of some cool father-son bonding time. This has the potential to really scar him. I’m glad they’re taking action to show him that it’s not ok.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

It’s long but mom’s words are touching


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

After looking at the second video the father showed amazing restraint just wow 

press charges and sue the sue the hotel


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Apparently Nypd had identified her but they aren’t releasing her name. WW will always be protected no matter what and it sickens me.


----------



## bzb1990

Belle Du Jour said:


> Apparently Nypd had identified her but they aren’t releasing her name. WW will always be protected no matter what and it sickens me.





Spoiler: obvious statement



.. something is merely a mental health issue when it comes to some, and others, they are instantly criminals, monsters, and even jailed in isolation for UNPROVEN and/or PETTY  juvenile crimes (which they may even be proven to be innocent of decades later). latter, news would be digging into their family background, their school reports, state that their parents seemed off, that there's a bad smell coming from the neighbourhood, etc.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

I guess she has friends at the precinct.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Of course she's going to down play what really happened, glad it was recorded, she really looked a little psychotic.


----------



## Kanky

The fact that she put her hands on that child and the hotel manager acted as if there was some obligation to prove his innocence to a random white person pisses me off. It reminds me of what happened to Ahmad Aubrey. They really feel deputized to police black people.


----------



## lavaflow99

tigereyes83 said:


> It’s really weird no one has called her out yet..... I hope she gets dragged.



I am disappointed in Twitter.  They are usually quick to out people. Why don't we know who this wench is????

I need her unemployed and her life threatened in 1 week.


----------



## lavaflow99

So proud of you, Internet!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour

YAAASSSSSS Here for the dragging


----------



## Belle Du Jour

She's a class act 

On February 28, 2020, she was arrested by the *Beverly Hills Police Department* in Beverly Hills, California for being intoxicated in public.
On September 1, 2020, she was arrested by the *West Los Angeles California Highway Patrol* for driving with a suspended license and failure to obey traffic lane.









						Miya Ponsetto biography: 13 things about Simi Valley, California woman
					

Miya Taylor Ponsetto is a former cheerleader raised in Simi Valley, California, United States. She has also lived in other areas of California including Sun Valley and Piru. On December 26, 2020, P…




					conandaily.com


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

ThursdayGirl said:


> I guess she has friends at the precinct.


or relatives


----------



## bzb1990

Belle Du Jour said:


> She's a class act
> 
> On February 28, 2020, she was arrested by the *Beverly Hills Police Department* in Beverly Hills, California for being intoxicated in public.
> On September 1, 2020, she was arrested by the *West Los Angeles California Highway Patrol* for driving with a suspended license and failure to obey traffic lane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miya Ponsetto biography: 13 things about Simi Valley, California woman
> 
> 
> Miya Taylor Ponsetto is a former cheerleader raised in Simi Valley, California, United States. She has also lived in other areas of California including Sun Valley and Piru. On December 26, 2020, P…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conandaily.com


What Stood out to me was she favourites iPhone cases on etsy, more than anything   

Even if I was CONVINCED someone stole my phone, I would let them have it, rather than make such a silly display of myself or risk being wrong! Lolol


----------



## Theresamonet

bzb1990 said:


> What Stood out to me was she favourites iPhone cases on etsy, more than anything
> 
> Even if I was CONVINCED someone stole my phone, I would let them have it, rather than make such a silly display of myself or risk being wrong! Lolol



Right! Who does this over a phone? Falling down on the ground, tackling and wrestling people... She looks deranged. And it’s sad that her simply being white was enough for other people to entertain and validate her crazed antics.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Swipe


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

LivingInPeace said:


> How in the world do you *see a child* with a phone in a case that you never had and *demand that he hand it to you*? Even if my phone had just gone missing in the past twenty minutes, it would never occur to me to demand that someone hand over their phone if it was in a case I had never seen before. The level of gall in this behavior is amazing.


That's the problem.
She DIDN'T See him as a child at all. These adults don't respond to black boys and girls as children. That's been the problem since they dragged us over here from West Africa.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I am glad they found her and I hope her life is ruined


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

CurlyNiquee said:


> Swipe


GOT HER!


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Damn they posted her address on Instagram and everything. I almost feel sorry for her...almost.


----------



## Everything Zen

Is she seriously 4’3”


----------



## mochalocks

bzb1990 said:


> What Stood out to me was she favourites iPhone cases on etsy, more than anything
> 
> Even if I was CONVINCED someone stole my phone, I would let them have it, rather than make such a silly display of myself or risk being wrong! Lolol


Or maybe even getting hurt.


----------



## lavaflow99

Belle Du Jour said:


> She's a class act
> 
> On February 28, 2020, she was arrested by the *Beverly Hills Police Department* in Beverly Hills, California for being intoxicated in public.
> On September 1, 2020, she was arrested by the *West Los Angeles California Highway Patrol* for driving with a suspended license and failure to obey traffic lane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miya Ponsetto biography: 13 things about Simi Valley, California woman
> 
> 
> Miya Taylor Ponsetto is a former cheerleader raised in Simi Valley, California, United States. She has also lived in other areas of California including Sun Valley and Piru. On December 26, 2020, P…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conandaily.com


Dang what a train wreck.    that was just in 2020!!!!


----------



## lavaflow99

Belle Du Jour said:


> Damn they posted her address on Instagram and everything. I almost feel sorry for her...almost.


Address you say?  







Hope they burn her house to the ground


----------



## Belle Du Jour

lavaflow99 said:


> Address you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they burn her house to the ground


Yep! I saw it posted several times in the comments on Shaun King’s post


----------



## simplycee

Out of all the people coming and going in that hotel how did she hone in on the teenager as the thief? We know the answer.... because this was racially motivated. I don’t feel sorry for her. She didn’t feel sorry for this young man before trying to tackle him. Let them drag her. And maybe the next Karen will think twice.  I have a son with an iPhone. They can try me if they want to.


----------



## Ganjababy

Her saying that she tries very hard to do the right things in life shows that her character is not good. Doing the right thing comes naturally to most decent human beings...


“When asked whether she's concerned about possibly facing charges and overall how she is portrayed in the video, she said, "Of course I worry. That's not who I am. I actually ... try very hard to make sure that I am always doing the right thing."


----------



## Reinventing21

I thought she was Latina or Italiana from the still photos...but in the video she sounds so Karen Becky that I doubted my eyes lol.
She is still young herself and does truly seem in dire need of mental health services. She reminds me of some students with mental health issues who could become irrational and highly distressed when separated from a personal item whether it was a phone, backpack etc.


----------



## Theresamonet

Reinventing21 said:


> *I thought she was Latina or Italiana from the still photos...but in the video she sounds so Karen Becky that I doubted my eyes lol.*
> She is still young herself and does truly seem in dire need of mental health services. She reminds me of some students with mental health issues who could become irrational and highly distressed when separated from a personal item whether it was a phone, backpack etc.



Same @ the bolded. I was seeing spicy white, but hearing mayo white.  

I don’t like to give these white folks the mental illness out, but I feel like I can see the instability in her eyes. That coupled with her actions here and her brushes with the law, I think she’s most likely suffering from some mental affliction. However, I do think you can be mentally ill and racist at the same time.

Im actually more interested in seeing the hotel face some consequences. This man was living at their hotel! They should have been protecting the Harolds from this wild eyed lunatic off the street. Instead their manager decided to advocate for the crazy person over their guests. That decision was a result of racial bias. That’s unacceptable. They need to pay.


----------



## bzb1990

Theresamonet said:


> *However, I do think you can be mentally ill and racist at the same time.*


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Reinventing21 said:


> I thought she was Latina or Italiana from the still photos...but in the video she sounds so Karen Becky that I doubted my eyes lol.
> She is still young herself and does truly seem in dire need of mental health services. She reminds me of some students with mental health issues who could become irrational and highly distressed when separated from a personal item whether it was a phone, backpack etc.


When I was in clinical rotations training to be a dietitian, we spent a week at the biggest Mental Health Facility in FL. Its also a jail for those with mental health issues. On the girls wing....I was surprised (back then) and saddened to see so many college students (I live in the college town 30 mins away) staying there. Many had mental health issues from childhood that came out in college. Many committed petty crimes, disorderly conduct, attacked a cop or official, roommate about an item...and a lot of their treatment/punishment landed them there. They were literally in the middle of the school semester. Many were schizophrenics that had been attending school regularly until they had a mental health breakdown.


----------



## urbanchic

Now that her background has come to light I wonder how the hotel staff member feels. He sided with a a train wreck criminal vs a harmless child.

He needs to be fired. He has poor discernment and is racist.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

urbanchic said:


> Now that her background has come to light I wonder how the hotel staff member feels. He sided with a a train wreck criminal vs a harmless child.
> 
> He needs to be fired. He has poor discernment and is racist.



Yep we all know why the manager sided with Becky. Let this have been a BW asking to see if Ken took her phone   WW have received the benefit of the doubt for all their wrongdoings for centuries. I’m here for the dismantling of Becky’s privilege or at least for them being exposed as being bat    crazy


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Is there part of the conversation that's missing? Why is she bringing up that she's puerto rican? Did he call her Karen before the video started? I don't really care if she's not white. She's bringing Karen energy into the new year so it fits. And she says that she's 22 after the guy asks why she did it and mentions that he's young (referring to Harrold Jr). Not sure if she misheard him and thought he called her young or what else that could mean?

I have a feeling she's somehow going to benefit from this in the same sick way Zimmerman did.


----------



## bzb1990

Oh yeah this will be her big break.
Shes clarifying that there is an 8 year difference between the adult and the child.

What else does telling him she's 22 accomplish? Likewise Puerto Rican, that's like giving people specifics on a group to connect racism with at large.

My dad has a joke that if he lost it in public, his plan is to drop in a reference to a country he hates, to make people associate that obnoxious behaviour with that country rather than his.


----------



## Theresamonet

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is there part of the conversation that's missing? Why is she bringing up that she's puerto rican? Did he call her Karen before the video started? I don't really care if she's not white. She's bringing Karen energy into the new year so it fits. And she says that she's 22 after the guy asks why she did it and mentions that he's young (referring to Harrold Jr). Not sure if she misheard him and thought he called her young or what else that could mean?
> 
> I have a feeling she's somehow going to benefit from this in the same sick way Zimmerman did.



I think she said that to say that she’s young too. And then she added that she’s Puerto Rican to say that she’s a minority too. So basically, there should be no outrage over her attacking a young black boy, because she’s a young hispanic girl. That’s how I took it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Theresamonet said:


> I think she said that to say that she’s young too. And then she added that she’s Puerto Rican to say that she’s a minority too. So basically, there should be no outrage over her attacking a young black boy, because she’s a young hispanic girl. That’s how I took it.


Makes sense but seems out of place since race wasn't mentioned - neither his or hers. The part about being young is just dumb. I hope she gets a harsh sentence not just 30 days of community service. I wish I knew the guidelines for the charges they're talking about.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## bzb1990

CurlyNiquee said:


>


'Whole ass family'   that sounds like someone selling donkeys


----------



## Black Ambrosia

CurlyNiquee said:


>


Knowing this I can't believe it took so long for us to find out her name. I bet people at the hotel remembered her. They're probably banned from that hotel.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I'm expecting more info on this whole family to come out soon. I bet there's a history of alcohol related recklessness. How long until we find out about the daddy?


----------



## Reinventing21

Dang...I knew in my heart she was PR...she straight up looks  Boricua it, but again, the way she was talking in that video, tho...pure Karen...but other than  that I recognize messed up Boricuas...her whole family..sad. I was hoping that she was not Latina...still holding out lol.

But yes, you can have mental issues and be racist...and yes you def can be Latino/a and be racist...

The thing is tho, I didn't hear scream a stream of racial epithets, unless I missed it.  I just heard her screaming that it was her phone. This makes me believe she was focused on the phone being hers for whatever mentally unstable reason, and not on his race.

She may be saying she is PR as a way to point out her own racially mixed background and clarify  her lunacy was not based on race. Either way she clearly come from a toxic environment and needs help.

I agree that the hotel management needs to be held accountable. They clearly had no idea how to handle this situation and their responses are most definitely racist.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@Reinventing21 I hear you but I don't care. I think racial slurs may be needed for it to be considered a hate crime but racists are still racist-ing (yup, I'm making up words) when they close their mouths. She looked at him and saw a thug because he was young and black and started policing him and would've stolen his phone if his dad hadn't been there. She's a menace to society.


----------



## kimpaur

Reinventing21 said:


> Dang...I knew in my heart she was PR...she straight up looks  Boricua it, but again, the way she was talking in that video, tho...pure Karen...but other than  that I recognize messed up Boricuas...her whole family..sad. I was hoping that she was not Latina...still holding out lol.
> 
> But yes, you can have mental issues and be racist...and yes you def can be Latino/a and be racist...
> 
> The thing is tho, I didn't hear scream a stream of racial epithets, unless I missed it.  I just heard her screaming that it was her phone. This makes me believe she was focused on the phone being hers for whatever mentally unstable reason, and not on his race.
> 
> She may be saying she is PR as a way to point out her own racially mixed background and clarify  her lunacy was not based on race. Either way she clearly come from a toxic environment and needs help.
> 
> I agree that the hotel management needs to be held accountable. They clearly had no idea how to handle this situation and their responses are most definitely racist.


She needs to be in jail, period.

All this armchair diagnosing of mental health issues is inappropriate seeing as how a minor child was attacked and humiliated. We don’t know her medical history and speculating on it doesn’t change what happened to that child.

AND she’s walking around all free buying McDonald’s , basically saying she regrets nothing?Please.

The boy deserves justice.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

kimpaur said:


> *She needs to be in jail, period.*
> 
> All this armchair diagnosing of mental health issues is inappropriate seeing as how *a minor child was attacked and humiliated.* We don’t know her medical history and speculating on it doesn’t change what happened to that child.
> 
> AND she’s walking around all free buying McDonald’s , basically saying she regrets nothing?Please.
> 
> The boy deserves justice.


Bump her "mental health" and forget her ancestry and where she from. One human being attacked another who is a minor child. Charges on top of charges IN ADDITION to child endangerment on top of that.


----------



## bzb1990

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Bump her "mental health" and forget her ancestry and where she from. One human being attacked another who is a minor child. Charges on top of charges IN ADDITION to child endangerment on top of that.


Plus: *no remorse. *
Also hurt the dad's hand and he plays an instrument for a living.


----------



## mensa

kimpaur said:


> She needs to be in jail, period.
> 
> All this armchair diagnosing of mental health issues is inappropriate seeing as how a minor child was attacked and humiliated. We don’t know her medical history and speculating on it doesn’t change what happened to that child.
> 
> AND she’s walking around all free buying McDonald’s , basically saying she regrets nothing?Please.
> 
> The boy deserves justice.


Why is she not in jail?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Parents Of Black Teen Harassed By White Woman In SoHo Hotel Now Seeking Therapy For Their Son​
The parents of Keyon Harrold Jr., the 14-year-old who was falsely accused of stealing a woman's phone at a Manhattan hotel last week, are now seeking therapy for their son.

Speaking to TMZ, the teen's father said his son is seriously traumatized after the confrontation with the woman, who has been identified as Miya Ponsetto, at the Arlo Hotel. They want him to attend trauma therapy. The award-winning jazz musician added that his son has been expressing self-doubt since the harassment, asking questions such as, "why me?"

"He wonders if he's good enough to own an iPhone, or whether he's out of place at a nice hotel," the concerned father said. 

With both of his parents traveling often because they're musicians, Keyon Jr. accompanies them on their trips and often stays at hotels. But the teen now has a fear of hotels, telling his dad that someone will come from behind and tackle him like Ponsetto did or accuse him of a crime.

"I have tried to instill dignity in my son. I'm trying to build his ego because for so long egos of Black men have been shattered," Kenyon Sr. said. 

The father and son have always talked about social justice issues, discussing the plights of Black Americans from Emmett Till to George Floyd. 

As Blavity previously reported, Keyon Sr. captured parts of the Dec. 26 incident on camera, showing the white woman yelling at the boy and tackling him while trying to look in his pockets. But the phone was found in an Uber later that day.

"I am furious!!! We see this crap happening all the time, but it hits different when it hits home!!! I typically try to keep things positive, but nothing about this video is positive," the musician wrote on Instagram. "The lady in this video assaulted my 14-year-old son and me as we came down from our room in the Arlo Soho to get breakfast."

After reviewing additional footage of the incident, which showed the woman tackling the teenager and wrapping her arms around him as if to continue the attack, police said she could face a potential upgrade to the previously sought charges. The possible charges include assault and grand larceny or attempted robbery.

"We want charges because we have to send a message because this has larger society implications," civil rights attorney Ben Crump told _Good Morning America_. "Think about how many Black men have been falsely accused by these Karens and they end up losing their liberty and losing their life sitting in prison."

The family also joined the attorney during the interview with the morning news show. 

"These past few days, still kind of shell-shocked. But I'm hanging in there," Keyon Jr. said. "I was confused because I've never seen that lady ever and I didn't know what to do at the moment -- that's why I was happy to have my dad there to help me."

According to the New York Post, Ponsetto caused another scene at the Peninsula Hotel in Beverly Hills last year when she and her mother, Nicole Ponsetto, refused to leave. The women were charged with public intoxication in the incident.


----------



## Peppermynt

What is taking so long to charge this ho??


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

so being Hispanic is a new now, ain't none of them want to be white no more


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Lita

So disturbing,she was in a police chase,got into a physical altercation with police officers,taken into custody....

******If she was “BLACK” they would have shot her tires out & shot her as well..We don’t get 2nd or 3rd chances..


----------



## vevster

She’s funny looking


----------



## kimpaur

I’m disgusted by the way her lawyer is justifying her behavior.

Mental health issues don’t give you the right to be a menace!
She’s been given way too many chances, being put away will probably do her some good


----------



## bzb1990

kimpaur said:


> I’m disgusted by the way her lawyer is justifying her behavior.
> 
> Mental health issues don’t give you the right to be a menace!
> She’s been given way too many chances, being put away will probably do her some good


Lawyers always use that if there is no justification. Imo its kind of a way of saying there is no reason really (most of the time)
That used to anger me too (like with a case here they tried to say the murderer had autism and that he couldn't understand.. that made me furious cuz I was like 99% of the innocent autistics esp the severe ones who have slreaf7 been mistreated and cannot convey it a lot of time, will be associated as potential murderers from evil lawyers ..associating a developmental disorder as a REASON.. f that
.
But the guy himself said that wasnt the reason n he was fully aware of what he was doing and that it was wrong and he had PLANMED it so it wasn't down to ASD at all..

And the judge ruled that too.. so I think it is sort of understood amongst law types..
That it's just faffing about if you have no real defense)


----------



## Theresamonet

vevster said:


> She’s funny looking



The first clip had me so confused. Im thinking, “How is Gayle in a dark lounge and Karenita is in the garden?”. lol


----------



## bzb1990

vevster said:


> She’s funny looking


This whole situation is so toxic and the solution is already in the works thanks to his (excellent) parents. Idk why I'm so immersed in it. 

Reading the comments someone's like 'too much stuttering means lies' and I totally disagree. Stuttering is not the main clue, everything else is. Dont demean stutterers


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Disgusting.  Of course she paints herself as the victim: http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/au...cians-son-in-nyc-hotel/ar-BB1cA8WC?ocid=ientp


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I want to fight her


----------



## bzb1990

Belle Du Jour said:


> Disgusting.  Of course she paints herself as the victim: http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/au...cians-son-in-nyc-hotel/ar-BB1cA8WC?ocid=ientp


'I consider myself to be super sweet.' That sounds like satire! The article could just as well have been from the Onion from how ridiculous she sounds


----------



## bzb1990

Lita said:


> So disturbing,she was in a police chase,got into a physical altercation with police officers,taken into custody....
> 
> ******If she was “BLACK” they would have shot her tires out & shot her as well..We don’t get 2nd or 3rd chances..View attachment 467275View attachment 467277


If I were the writer of the article I would juxtapose her 'super sweet' claim right after talking about slamming the door on the leg of an officer. Seriously good opportunity missed.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

bzb1990 said:


> 'I consider myself to be super sweet.' That sounds like satire! The article could just as well have been from the Onion from how ridiculous she sounds



'super sweet' yet she is giving chase and assaulting an officer with her car door


----------



## bzb1990

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> 'super sweet' yet she is giving chase and assaulting an officer with her car door


Who even calls THEMSELVES 'super sweet'???   I've never before seen someone referring to themselves as sweet.
super arrogant more like.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

IDGAF about her mental health. She is entitled and spoiled....and when she cut Gayle off and was like "enough" with the hand...I was too through.

She didn't want Gayle walking her through the part where she attacked and tackled that boy. I'd sue her and make her an example. She needs to pay that child and his family restitution for many many years. Every stimulus and tax refund she gets needs to go to him.


----------



## lavaflow99

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> IDGAF about her mental health. *She is entitled and spoiled....and when she cut Gayle off and was like "enough" with the hand..*.I was too through.
> 
> She didn't want Gayle walking her through the part where she attacked and tackled that boy. I'd sue her and make her an example. She needs to pay that child and his family restitution for many many years. Every stimulus and tax refund she gets needs to go to him.



And her mother just sat there and let her disrespect Gayle.    Any other responsible parent would reprimand their child for being disrespectful.  Then again, a child of proper upbringing wouldn't even think to say such a thing or gesture that way toward a person especially an elder.

She is overdue for a life lesson and a jail sentence and some hefty fines would do just that.


----------



## bzb1990

lavaflow99 said:


> And her mother just sat there and let her disrespect Gayle.    Any other responsible parent would reprimand their child for being disrespectful.  Then again, a child of proper upbringing wouldn't even think to say such a thing or gesture that way toward a person especially an elder.
> 
> She is overdue for a life lesson and a jail sentence and some hefty fines would do just that.


Yes but btw .. I thought she was saying Enough to her lawyer?


----------



## OmbreLune

lavaflow99 said:


> And her mother just sat there and let her disrespect Gayle.    Any other responsible parent would reprimand their child for being disrespectful.  Then again, a child of proper upbringing wouldn't even think to say such a thing or gesture that way toward a person especially an elder.
> 
> She is overdue for a life lesson and a jail sentence and some hefty fines would do just that.


I think that was her lawyer next to her. The lawyer she doesn't listen to apparently because I've read she was advised not to wear that hat for the interview and at one point (on the full interview) you can hear the lady whispering for her to stop talking. 
With the other cases of arrests it sounds like the mom is just as trashy as the daughter so if she were there, she'd probably be talking smack and rude to Gale too.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

OmbreLune said:


> I think that was her lawyer next to her. The lawyer she doesn't listen to apparently because I've read she was advised not to wear that hat for the interview and at one point (on the full interview) you can hear the lady whispering for her to stop talking.
> With the other cases of arrests it sounds like the mom is just as trashy as the daughter so if she were there, she'd probably be talking smack and rude to Gale too.


idk if this is true but I read she's a personal injury attorney so I'm not expecting much for her defense. She's probably a family friend or someone they could afford. This doesn't bode well for her but it's good for the Harrold's.


----------



## lavaflow99

OmbreLune said:


> I think that was her lawyer next to her. The lawyer she doesn't listen to apparently because I've read she was advised not to wear that hat for the interview and at one point (on the full interview) you can hear the lady whispering for her to stop talking.
> With the other cases of arrests it sounds like the mom is just as trashy as the daughter so if she were there, she'd probably be talking smack and rude to Gale too.



Oh my bad.  I thought that was her mother. 
Still though this POS lacks home training.


----------



## lavaflow99

She is on her way back to California  









						‘Soho Karen’ Miya Ponsetto released after facing NYC judge over alleged attack on black teen
					

She wasn’t in custody for long. Just hours after “Soho Karen” Miya Ponsetto was hauled back to the Big Apple in police custody, she made her first court appearance on attempted ro…




					nypost.com


----------



## lavaflow99

This B is a menace to society!!  Why she been roaming free?  Drunk driving?  She needs jail time.

From the article:
While Ponsetto has no criminal convictions under her belt, New York authorities revealed new details of her three run-ins with California authorities last year.

SEE ALSO​
‘Soho Karen’ Miya Ponsetto isn’t only one in family facing charges: court docs​
The Feb. 28 incident at the Peninsula Hotel in Beverly Hills, during which Ponsetto’s mom, Nicole, allegedly pushed and kicked a cop after the allegedly drunken mother and daughter duo were asked to leave, involved a third person, according to the New York criminal complaint. which did not identify the third party.

On May 29, Miya Ponsetto “clearly intoxicated” as she left a supermarket and hopped in her car, prompting a worried bystander to call 911, and resulting in cops allegedly finding open containers of booze and marijuana in her car, according to court documents.

And like mother, like daughter, Miya herself was accused of assaulting an officer on Oct. 10, after she allegedly brawled with Nicole at a gas station and drove off in a huff, only to later abandon the vehicle.

When a police officer tried to arrest her, Miya allegedly wrestled the cop to the ground. She was later charged with drunken driving, driving with a suspended license, resisting arrest, and found to have a blood alcohol content level of .14, according to court papers.


----------



## lavaflow99

Wrestled the cop to the ground?    Where they do that at?
Where is her bullet to the back?

She seems like a proud member of that other America that we know nothing about


----------



## Cattypus1

I told my DH that she is very lucky that he was with his dad instead of his mom. As it was he had to snatch her arse off of his son. There would have been all kinds of mess if he, as a Black man, had physically “discouraged” her from attacking his son.  His momma would have been another story. They probably would have called her the proverbial angry Black Woman but Miss I-consider-myself-super-sweet could have had some bruises to show for attacking that child. That itch could have gotten a left hook!


----------



## kokodiva524

Cattypus1 said:


> I told my DH that she is very lucky that he was with his dad instead of his mom. As it was he had to snatch her arse off of his son. There would have been all kinds of mess if he, as a Black man, had physically “discouraged” her from attacking his son.  His momma would have been another story. They probably would have called her the proverbial angry Black Woman but Miss I-consider-myself-super-sweet could have had some bruises to show for attacking that child. That itch could have gotten a left hook!




Had this psycho tried to touch one of my children...Baaaybe...she would have been picked up by the coroner's office. There would be nothing left for the police or EMS....IJS

...and I'm sure my LHCF sisters would contribute to my GFM, because I would have definitely been arrested, no questions asked.


----------



## meka72

kokodiva524 said:


> Had this psycho tried to touch one of my children...Baaaybe...she would have been picked up by the coroner's office. There would be nothing left for the police or EMS....IJS
> 
> ...and I'm sure my LHCF sisters would contribute to my GFM, because I would have definitely been arrested, no questions asked.


My daughter is 30 and anybody can catch these hands for looking at her wrong. Lol. I can’t even imagine someone treating my child like this chick treated that teenage boy. I would’ve blacked out


----------



## Reinventing21

I dreaded coming back in this thread lol because of all the unpacking of racism, culture and mental health.

But at the end of the day it still sums up to the fact that she assaulted a minor and therefore needs to be charged.

Sometimes when people analyze mental health and intent , it can seem like people are making excuses. That is not it at all.

In my case I just observed that in the video , she hadn't used the racial slur which ironically is what most mentally unbalanced racists like to scream first.

That said, I wasn't trying to prove that she is not racist and like many of you have already said, she needs to be charged period. I agree with that.

There absolutely should be justice for the innocent teen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

she kept referring to herself as a girl as if to say she was too young to know better, she was just full of excuses that didn't make sense.


----------



## Cattypus1

I really forgot to add that hand gesture at the end of the Gail interview. So disrespectful and is similar to one that recently got someone dragged across a table...just sayin’


----------



## bzb1990

lavaflow99 said:


> This B is a menace to society!!  Why she been roaming free?  Drunk driving?  She needs jail time.
> 
> From the article:
> While Ponsetto has no criminal convictions under her belt, New York authorities revealed new details of her three run-ins with California authorities last year.
> 
> SEE ALSO​View attachment 467465
> ‘Soho Karen’ Miya Ponsetto isn’t only one in family facing charges: court docs​The Feb. 28 incident at the Peninsula Hotel in Beverly Hills, during which Ponsetto’s mom, Nicole, allegedly pushed and kicked a cop after the allegedly drunken mother and daughter duo were asked to leave, involved a third person, according to the New York criminal complaint. which did not identify the third party.
> 
> On May 29, Miya Ponsetto “clearly intoxicated” as she left a supermarket and hopped in her car, prompting a worried bystander to call 911, and resulting in cops allegedly finding open containers of booze and marijuana in her car, according to court documents.
> 
> And like mother, like daughter, Miya herself was accused of assaulting an officer on Oct. 10, after she allegedly brawled with Nicole at a gas station and drove off in a huff, only to later abandon the vehicle.
> 
> When a police officer tried to arrest her, Miya allegedly wrestled the cop to the ground. She was later charged with drunken driving, driving with a suspended license, resisting arrest, and found to have a blood alcohol content level of .14, according to court papers.


Ridiculous. 
The attorney is grasping at straws,trying to Shame authorities using covid19 safety  as her moral high ground.. is assaulting random people not a covid 19 safety hazard too? Ugh this makes me hate this lawyer. 

“As the case moves forward you will see that the District Attorney’s own evidence disproves much of their case,” D’Emilia said, adding, “We are puzzled and disappointed that *at this time of heightened tensions in our country that the authorities chose to exacerbate the situation by needlessly flying members of the NYPD across the country, into the teeth of COVID, to bring back a person who would have returned with a simple telephone request*.” 


The family that shed light on the hotel occurence actually did not just their son, but other people a favour by highlighting the matter on social media, if she has seriously been driving around like that. My sister's 20something SIL is permanently paralyzed, due to a (wealthy) drunk driver, hit-and-run.

The guy got away with it too (there the corrupt rich ppl buy their way out) and not even paying for her therapy or care and added costs.

This girl doesn't seem like she is very wealthy. So how is she being granted pardon constantly? 

If these things are being highlighted now via this case  surely such a person being punished and kept off the road will result in saving many lives potentially?


----------



## Lita

lavaflow99 said:


> Wrestled the cop to the ground?    Where they do that at?
> Where is her bullet to the back?
> 
> She seems like a proud member of that other America that we know nothing about



@lavaflow99 Exactly,like I keep saying, they allow them to get 2nd/3rd & 4th chances..
No justice here,just lies.


----------



## Kanky

She’s been charged with a felony hate crime.









						Woman who authorities say falsely accused Black teen of stealing cell phone in NYC hotel charged with a felony hate crime | CNN
					

A California woman who authorities say falsely accused a Black teenager of stealing her cell phone in a New York City hotel lobby last December is now charged with a felony hate crime, according to court documents.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nysister

Kanky said:


> She’s been charged with a felony hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman who authorities say falsely accused Black teen of stealing cell phone in NYC hotel charged with a felony hate crime | CNN
> 
> 
> A California woman who authorities say falsely accused a Black teenager of stealing her cell phone in a New York City hotel lobby last December is now charged with a felony hate crime, according to court documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Lock her up!


----------



## nysister

Cattypus1 said:


> I really forgot to add that hand gesture at the end of the Gail interview. So disrespectful and is similar to one that recently got someone dragged across a table...just sayin’


I wanted to slap her. This entitled little blip blop. Lock this trash up.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I don’t remember. Did she say any racial slurs? I’m concerned about the hate crime charge if the law requires something that didn’t happen. I don’t want her to get off because they don’t have enough evidence. There’s plenty of evidence for assault though.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I still want to fight her


----------



## kupenda

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I still want to fight her


I support you. I got orange slices and Capri Suns for halftime and a fully charged phone battery so we can relive the destruction over and over again


----------



## KenyafromCT

I follow the boy and his parents on IG. Dad is very connected in the music industry. He played for D’Angelo on Verzuz. Mom used to play saxophone for Beyoncé. So this isn’t going away.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## larry3344

Good…what a loser.


----------



## Theresamonet

Whoop de doo. She is only getting probation, and her charge will be reduced to misdemeanor harassment in 2 years.


----------

